# Anyone Replace Ob Shades With Day/night Shades?



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Who has done this mod? How hard was it? Did you buy them from CW? Pics?

I hate to put holes in the walls but those OEM shades have to go.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We replaced ours with cloth blinds from Home Depot. The mounting hardware did not match up exactly but removing the old hardware and mounting the new in its place and it was all out of sight.

Now every time one of the kids or the DW roll over you do not hear the metal blinds banging.

We did leave two of the metal blinds in place, both are in the kitchen area and would be impossible to clean off if they were cloth and one is behind the stove and could be a bit of a fire hazard.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> We replaced ours with cloth blinds from Home Depot. The mounting hardware did not match up exactly but removing the old hardware and mounting the new in its place and it was all out of sight.
> 
> Now every time one of the kids or the DW roll over you do not hear the metal blinds banging.
> 
> We did leave two of the metal blinds in place, both are in the kitchen area and would be impossible to clean off if they were cloth and one is behind the stove and could be a bit of a fire hazard.


Same here, and they were alot cheaper then the Day/Night shade. I did the whole trailer for something like $150, as opposed to several hundred for the day/nights.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Since I sew quite a bit, I made curtains, (lined of course). Rods were already there due to the valance, they work great.


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We put a day/night shade in the queen area, and I am making curtains for the bunkhouse the rest will stay as blinds. We do put them up while traveling to keep them from bumping around. Teri


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> We replaced ours with cloth blinds from Home Depot. The mounting hardware did not match up exactly but removing the old hardware and mounting the new in its place and it was all out of sight.
> 
> Now every time one of the kids or the DW roll over you do not hear the metal blinds banging.
> 
> We did leave two of the metal blinds in place, both are in the kitchen area and would be impossible to clean off if they were cloth and one is behind the stove and could be a bit of a fire hazard.


Do you find yours are "thick" enough to block the light in the sleeping areas...I think this is what I am going to try.
Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My Sydney doesn't have the real "day/night" shades, but they are fabric and block a lot of the light. Good enough for me without having to spend the big bucks on the actual day/night ones.

I don't miss the metal blinds that were in my 26RS at all!

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Got our black-out pull down shade at Lowes for about $10.00. I've only done the queen slide area so far. It's probably one of the simplest and best mods we've done







(besides the elec. jack)


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We also got room darkening roll up shades at Lowe's for all bed areas. We left the metal blinds everywhere else. Install was simple.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We also installed the white vinyl roll down shades in the bunk windows as our girls were beating the metal blinds to death. Much better, and an inexpensive thing to do.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm thinking that we are going to at least replace the bed blinds with fabric roman shades, hopefully in March. I love the d/n shades- inlaws have them in their montana, but they are just pricey!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

DW got these at Penneys. They are room darkening and were very easy to install. I don't know how much they cost because she doesn't tell me those things.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I installed mine last summer and can't believe I waited that long. No more clanging around from when the kids toss/turn in the middle of the night.

Think I paid around $7 for each shade from Lowes.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is something I have to do soon, it drove me crazy the last trip. So this is a good thread!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> This is something I have to do soon, it drove me crazy the last trip. So this is a good thread!


I put Limo tint film on the windows and also made curtains i attached them with velcro stips really keeps out the light. boy i houlf'nt have that last martini oops...excuse me


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> This is something I have to do soon, it drove me crazy the last trip. So this is a good thread!


Quick tip...

Once you get this installed, pull the shade down half way (it won't want pop back up like you want it to)...then simply remove the shade from the rack...roll it up by hand....then the next time you pull it down, you will have the tension you need in the spring to really have it pop back up.

This drove me CRAZY until I figured it out.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

This makes me curious â€" am I the only one who likes to have the blinds open at night so I can wake up to the scenery out the window?

Granted this doesnâ€™t work so well when weâ€™re in a private campground since the sites are usually too small/close together, but the majority of our camping is done at state parks.

Jessica


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Chestnut said:


> This makes me curious â€" am I the only one who likes to have the blinds open at night so I can wake up to the scenery out the window?
> 
> Granted this doesnâ€™t work so well when weâ€™re in a private campground since the sites are usually too small/close together, but the majority of our camping is done at state parks.
> 
> Jessica


We sleep with the windows open and the blinds closed, that way it can still be a mystery about what is sniffing at the screen. A bear or maybe Big foot. The DW sleeps next to the window and if there was something out there I do not think she would want to see it watching her sleep.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

So you can just use the are where the blinds are installed and install the new hardware for the new blinds. I can't stand the noice thoses blinds make at night when you move around. Did Lowes cut them for you are did they come in the size you needed?

Ronda


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I quess I paid to much for this mod I went from an Outback to the Sydney and wahla day/night shades on all the windows









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ok2az said:


> So you can just use the are where the blinds are installed and install the new hardware for the new blinds. I can't stand the noice thoses blinds make at night when you move around. Did Lowes cut them for you are did they come in the size you needed?
> 
> Ronda


Ronda,
You need to measure the width of the window...give them the exact the size that you need, they will cut them to size...the length doesn't really matter, they are plenty long









Make sure that your measurement covers all of the outer window frame so they don't cut them too narrow.


----------

